# How to remove an old wallpaper



## AprilZark (Oct 31, 2017)

What is the most effective way to remove an old wallpaper from drywall?


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Mix some unscented fabric softener in some warm water. Wet the wall down using a sponge. Sometimes it takes wetting the wall multiple times. This will loosen many wallpapers. If the paper still does not want to come off, get a steamer and steam sections of wall to loosen the paper. Vinyl usually comes off without much soaking. As the vinyl wall covering may not allow water to penetrate through to the underlying adhesive. Once the wallpaper is off the wall, it is necessary to wet down the wall again and remove all remaining wallpaper adhesive. When the wall is dry, it is then necessary to apply a layer of oil base primer or Kilz to the wall before coating with any mud compound or texture.


----------

